# My neck is sore



## BigGreen (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh what is a cuber to do when his neck is sore :/


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 5, 2010)

Massage it with your cube.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

Practice Roux more.


----------



## kunz (Apr 5, 2010)

lie down?


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2010)

Un-sore it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 5, 2010)

move your neck as fast as you can, side to side and twisting and shaking it, then when you feel lots of pain, my work is done.


----------



## (R) (Apr 5, 2010)

not post it on speedsolving.com?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 5, 2010)

Make a thread about it on speedsolving.com


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 5, 2010)

indeed.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Get your neck lazered off by Dr. Octagonapus.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Get your neck lazered off by Dr. Octagonapus.



You, sir, have won.


----------



## martin8768 (Apr 5, 2010)

cool story bro


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 5, 2010)

My neck used to get REALLY sore when I was in college, I almost couldn't stand it sometimes. I guess it was either stress or poor seating in the classrooms.
I never really found anyway to make it feel better though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 5, 2010)

I've actually found that looking down as far as I can for about 10 seconds helps temporarily.


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2010)

Stop crying?


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 5, 2010)

What do we do when the music happens?


----------



## onionhoney (Apr 5, 2010)

All of the above.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 5, 2010)

-AXE FOR MENS AMEK SAMELL GOOD 
-AXS GET
-???????
-PROFIT


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 5, 2010)

call an ambulance


----------



## shelley (Apr 5, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> call an amblamps



Fixed.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 5, 2010)

lawl... there is like 1 serious answer but like 21 replies xD

but you could do some neck exercises... that's what my doctor said to me when I had whiplash  

I don't have the paper with the exercises, so I might forget the most important ones xD 

1) turn you head to right and let it stretch for 10 seconds and turn your head left and do the same...

2) turn you head backwards (remember to really relax in this one xD) and let it stretch for about 10 seconds and then reverse...

3) lean your head sideways etc.

I did this about 3 times a day + when my neck got really sore...


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

my back hurts


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2010)

take the shoe off of your head


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> take the shoe off of your head



This.


----------



## Dionz (Apr 5, 2010)

cool story


----------

